# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Sd.Kfz.182 Pz.VI B Koenigstiger (Porsche turret) 1/16 Trumpeter

## Carrey

В качестве мини-обзора.


Попала мне в руки на сборку такая зверушка. Вот инструкция (200 DPI), декали и травло (600 DPI):

клик

При ближайшем рассмотрении производит впечатление разумного вложения денег (около 450-500$ за ~5 кг пластика), возможно возьму и себе такого, но с серийной башней - ибо этот перекроен из серийного, т.е. ходовка, корпус, обвес и проч. более всего соответствуют раннему "хеншелю" или совсем позднему "порше" (последние ~9 в серии, с производственными нумерами от 41 до 49). 

В этой коробке два ствола, монолит и с составным кожухом, в коробке "хеншеля" подозреваю только составной. Очень жаль, но металлические детали (стволы, ведущие колёса, ленивцы) не даны пластиковыми копиями - придётся клеить суперклеем и надеятся что не отвалится. Сетки, как видите, сразу в мусорку, разве что рамки от них оставить и приклеить поверх правильных сеток, вырезанных хоть из дуршлага/сита. 

Прозрачные детали (верх корпуса; верх, низ и внутренние боковины башни) - перевод пластика за наши деньги, ибо: 1) полному обзору интерьера мешают необходимые но непрозрачные детали корпуса и башни (НЛД, панель под люки мехвода и диджея и рама этой панели; маска пушки изнутри, верхний и задний внутренние листы башни и т.д.); 2) обвес дан одним комплектом, т.е. либо клеить полупрозрачного демонстратора (а непрозрачные "шкурки" - в резерв/утиль), либо геморройно взаимозаменять (верх корпуса ещё куда ни шло, а вот с башней... ствол надо будет разбирать, как минимум) прозрачные контурные (что-бы был виден силуэт) шкурки без люков и обвеса (для показа интерьера) на копийные окрашенные непрозрачные с полным обвесом (для демонстрации внешнего вида). Странно, но других прозрачных деталей в коробке нет (перископы, прицел, приборы).

Лапти... Хороши лапти. Если не делать рабочую ходовку, хватит на 2 "кёнига". Отлиты из ABS, есть мелкие толкатели и облой. Запальцовано прессом, окончательно собираются двумя короткими полупальцами. Есть резервных 2 по 2 трака, впрочем, длина и так избыточна.

Циммерит отсутствует. Зато есть иммитация сварных швов и шипованных соединений бронелистов корпуса и башни (но нет шпонок - или их там и не было?). Толщина брони иммитирована внутренними листами на профилях. Лючки и проч. мелочёвка - внушает, жаль что не все лючки выполнены отдельными деталями. Насколько я понимаю (тема не моя), из этой коробки можно собрать полную реплику до уровня болтов, всё вроде есть, нужных пропорций и на своём месте.

Ходовая... Катки составные, внутре полиэтиленовые втулки. Катки запирают втулку без клея, на щелчке - впрочем для внутренних (2 Х 4) надо подрезать (снять фаску) внутренний цилиндр сопряжения, иначе при складывании запрессовыванием выламывается наружный диск катка, внешние (2 Х 5) катки складываются замечательно и так. Наружные диски хороши, но имеют трудноустранимый кантик по обводу (или он и должен там быть?). Балансиры двух видов, не перепутайте. Торсионы встают на место замечательно, но пружинят плохо - надо либо пластик более упругий, либо притирать и смазывать посадочные места торсионов и балансиров - по-штатному всё "ходит" слишком "по-пластмассовому" - скрипит, люфтит, затыкается. Собрал вчера ходовку, повозил по паркету - весьма прикольно громыхает, жаль что не металлом.

Трансмиссия и двигатель - по инструкции, полагаю, всё копийно и понятно. Кроме того, зачем вклеивать внутрь кожухов отлично проработанные детальки (или это задел для диорамщиков? буду пробовать делать такие части съёмно-разборными, по возможности, конечно). Движок думаю подвесить на самодельном башенном кране из 3 трубок со стрелой, не хочется прятать такую красоту внутрь машинного отделения. Карданы отлиты нерабочими, но собирающимися на щелчке. Многочисленные трубопроводы из резины (клеить пока не пробовал, будет жаль, если бутилацетат её не возьмёт).

Дальше пока не забирался. Если кому интересно, буду здесь продолжать вплоть до окончания работ.

----------

